# Excel Sheet Assistance Wanted!



## Brentos (Jul 27, 2008)

I am creating a character generator in excel for 4e, and would like to get some feedback/opinions/wants.  It is currently in a very alpha-stage, but I would like to have some people check it out and give some ideas for usability, wanted functions, etc.

I have posted it at:
http://groups.google.com/group/dd4excel

so that it can have its own discussion thread there.  
(Or, if this is against the EN rules, let me know and I'll delete this post)

Thanks,
-Brent


----------



## Brentos (Jul 27, 2008)

*One-time bump for interest....*

then I'll let the thread die if there are no responses....

Thanks,
-Brent


----------



## Reef (Jul 27, 2008)

You'll probably get more response on the Creations and House Rules forum. There's a number of Excel/character projects on the go there.


----------



## Brentos (Jul 27, 2008)

Ohhh, thanks...I didn't even notice that area!  I'll go over there.

-Brent


----------



## Mark (Jul 27, 2008)

Naw. what you want is for the mods to more this thread to the D&D Utilities forum.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## Brentos (Jul 28, 2008)

I like that idea.  Mods?  can you please move this to the appropriate forum?

Thanks,
-Brent


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 29, 2008)

You're lucky I happened to see this! Moved now.

If you ever start a thread in the wrong forum, you can always use the 'report a post' feature to ask us to move it to the right place.

Cheers


----------



## XCorvis (Jul 29, 2008)

Brentos, I'd be happy to give some feedback, but I don't want to join a google group to do it. Can you just attach the excel file to your post?

My friend gave me a bit of good advice for excel sheets. Don't feel like you need to make the excel sheet model a paper character sheet. Excel has a lot of very powerful capabilities, and if you try to shoehorn it into looking like a regular character sheet, you'll end up with something that is less than it could be.


----------



## Brentos (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the move!  

And thanks for the comments, I don't think I can attack it directly here (or I don't know how), but send me your e-mail through my profile, and I can send it to you (anyone else who is Goggle-shy, too).


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 30, 2008)

Brentos said:


> Thanks for the move!
> 
> And thanks for the comments, I don't think I can attack it directly here (or I don't know how)




When you make a post, look a bit further down the page for "Additional Options" below your submit button. 

You should see an option called "Attach Files" with a button to "Manage Attachments". 

Press that button and all should become clear.


----------



## Brentos (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help!

Attached is my file, please remember it is an Alpha, but my last update includes some instructions and button-functionality.  I'm looking for early checkers to see what they like/don't like, or what functionality they may want...this is not in any mode for people to fully use, yet--but feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Troll Wizard (Aug 1, 2008)

Just FYI there are people in the Heroforge group already are working on a 4ed excel character sheet.

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/Hero_Forge/

might want to join them and collaborate your efforts


----------

